# How to appear more dominant in conversations with peers?



## rockstarlive (May 3, 2012)

So I've always had trouble with SA, sometimes people just ignore me mid sentence which is frustrating. I believe its down to the fact that my voice is soft and I talk really quick making me seem submissive.

What advice do you guys have, just curious?


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

Wish i had some good advice but i have this problem too. Someone told me just to talk louder...i keep thinking, why should i have to speak louder? The other person should listen more intently.  good luck and take care!


----------



## Okajuurou (Jan 6, 2012)

Hm, my friend says: "listen to me" whenever he feels that someone is interrupting him or doesn't listen. sometimes he feels that i am not listening to him, but it is just i can't look into his eyes, so maybe something like that happens to you too


----------



## Blanck (Apr 16, 2012)

Aggressive hand gestures, with lots of pointing and palm punching!

Nah, honestly speaking up a bit is a great suggestion although I agree it's not the easiest thing to change. It might also help to lower your pitch, slow your pace, and orient your body towards the person to lock them into the conversation. I'm by no means an expert, but that's what I do. Takes some getting used to, but I found it to help.


----------

